# Zeolite sand: finding the correct one



## takadi (Jun 16, 2011)

I was ran into this thread when I was researching zeolite pool filter sands as a replacement for regular pool filter sand

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/5075-150g-Wormcasting-ZeoSand-quot-high-tech-quot

It seemed very promising to me so I decided I order a bag online from Amazon. When it finally arrives I get a completely different brand from what was pictured. I opened the bag up and the sand is a dark gray color, almost green. When I soak it in water and wash it a little, it turns a very ugly dark green. So I emailed the company that sold it through Amazon and they said that they did in fact send me the right product and that the manufacturer just changed packaging and labels. I was extremely skeptical of this. So why is the sand shown in the thread almost white and the sand I got a nasty green color? I did some more research and found that there are several companies, zeo inc (which makes zeosand), Northern Filter Media (which makes zeobest), and Zeotech (which makes Zeobrite). Either the person I was talking to is ignorant or just lying to me, or she was correct and perhaps all these companies are just the same? Either way, I've been looking all over for sources of zeolite sand and I've been coming up with all sorts places that mixes up the brands. I tried going to their websites but it seems they only distribute them to retailers.


----------

